# Samsung Set to Invade CES 2017 with Ultra High Quality Sound and a New 4K BD Player



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Samsung Electronics is arriving at CES 2017 with three new user-centric AV products carrying the company’s proprietary Ultra High Quality Sound (UHQ) technology. This new sound tech delivers 32 bits of sound from any 8 to 24 bit source.

“Delivering clear, crisp, immersive sound is very important to Samsung, and we always strive to create new products that further complement the user experience,” said Jurak Choi, Senior Vice President of Samsung Electronics. “This year, we focused on the audiophile who wants a single, simple solution that not only fits their lifestyle, but that simultaneously delivers an unparalleled home audio experience.”

The heart of the UHQ experience is sound reproduction that brings audio to life with quality levels nearly equivalent to original recordings. This is done by upscaling audio sources to 32 bit output and tapping proprietary algorithms and “Distortion Cancelling” technology. Distortion Cancelling predicts the movement of internal speaker components in advance and applies change characteristics that optimize performance. Samsung says this technology is particularly important to stabilizing and streamlining larger drivers. 

Samsung has also developed two new sound profiles called “Wideband Tweeter” and “Crystal Amplifier,” which tighten accuracy and expand the listening sweet spot. 

The company is offering UHQ in its new H7 Wireless Speaker and MS750 Soundbar. The H7 is a sleek and futuristic looking powered speaker that boasts bass performance down to 35Hz. It features a unique “Wheel Control” that allows users to control volume and select favorite playlists from various music streaming services.










The MS750 Soundbar features a series of vertically oriented tweeters and onboard upmixing technology for a “deeper sense of immersion.” Samsung also highlights the soundbar’s bass performance without the need of an external subwoofer unit. Integration is further enhanced by simple television connection requirements that eliminate the need for two separate power cables.

Perhaps the most intriguing of Samsung’s new products (from a home theater perspective) is its M9500 UHD Blu-ray Player. This player also carries UHQ, as well as HDR support and Bluetooth streaming. Specifications are limited at this time, however Samsung says the M9500 features a “Private Cinema Mode” that transfers disc and television audio to Bluetooth capable headphones. Another user-friendly feature involves improved mobile integration that allows users to enjoy Blu-ray content on their mobile devices, in addition to sharing 360-degree photos and videos directly to a television.

Samsung has yet to release pricing and availability for these products, but we’re likely to learn more during CES 2017.

_Image Credits: Samsung _


----------

